# Sounds of the Midway



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, Hello, Hello, me Haunties!

I'm doing a ghostly carnival theme this year, and I'm looking for high-quality Sound FX to dub over my background music. The kind of sounds I'm looking for include popcorn popping, hissing steam, bangs, people riding roller coasters, and maybe bicycle horns. Anyone have any suggestions about where to find good-quality sounds to download? Thanks!:smilekin:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All my sound effects are from the BBC (British Broadcasting Company)..I got them over 20 years ago. I know our main library (of all places) has an extensive collection of BBC sound effects on CD.


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

*New Mix for my Carnival*

I just finished a simple mix using Audacity and some sounds bites I assembled for my Creepy Carnival Ambient music. Hope I can paste...


----------

